# Ventura Race pros and cons?



## StompinStu (Jul 23, 2010)

New road rider here, been on MTB's for 3 years. Looking to hit the road as it will give me a greater frequency to ride while also building up my legs for the dirt.

Going to buy a bike this weekend, and the Ventura Race is one of my options. 105 drivetrain will be swapped out for SRAM Rival. Figured I could come here and get some honest reviews from the people that know them best.

I'm a Clyde and will be riding this for fitness and exercise. 20-25 miles to start and would like to increase from there.

So, what is good and bad about the ride?


----------



## fatbastcaad3 (Jan 6, 2010)

there have been a lot of discussions about this bike. I briefly considered one, but decided I wanted something a little sharper handling. Depending on your mtb, you may not notice the more slack angles and longer chainstays (not particularly slack, compared to most mtb). I wish Jamis made an aluminum Xenith. I ended up going with a caad9


----------



## ncskiman (Mar 22, 2010)

I've put around 2,000 miles on my Ventura race and have to say it's one sweet ride. I haven't ridden another aluminum frame that offers the same performance and comfort. (I also own a 2010 CAAD9 and although it might have a slight edge on performace, it's negligable)

Although I've upgraded the components and wheels, I plan on racking up lots of miles on the frame. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dr Snake (Aug 23, 2011)

I ride a Ventura sport 2005 and really love it. Jamis Ventura series are comfortable and reliable ride, if it's your first road bike you'll be entirely satisfied with the 105 component, don't spend any money on a sram groupos before riding it for a few hundredsof miles.


----------

